
How much traffic should I expect from hitting the Reddit front page? - justwonderingrn
Hey everyone,<p>An article I wrote ended up on the front page of reddit (got like 30k upvotes), peaking at spot number 13.<p>I&#x27;ll get an analytics report tomorrow (not my website, so can&#x27;t track stats in real time), but I&#x27;m impatient AF. What do you think, how many visitors has my url received? Cca?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
That's a good question... I'd love to hear from you what you saw.

Any estimate at what live simultaneous users on your site peaked at?

~~~
justwonderingrn
The thing is, it is not my website (I just write articles for these guys) so
I'm not able to track visitors in real time. Gotta wait for the Google
Analytics report.

Will let you know as soon as I get it.

From past experience: it's really difficult to tell. Sometimes a post gets 2k
upvotes in a 500k subscriber sub and a few thousand people actually click
through and read the article. Sometimes you get a lot less upvotes, but more
visitors.

I think redditors sometimes just read the title, upvote/downvote, write
comments, without even reading an article. It's strange.

